# Hottest Asian women in wrestling?



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kimona immediately came to mind before opening the thread. But Angela Fong....:vince


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone has been looking at too much Asian porn lately?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Angela Fong, all the way. Kimona is a close second.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hiroko.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Someone has been looking at too much Asian porn lately?


Not really in to asian women(porn), but I stumbled onto that Kimona/Leia Meow Gif of her jumping up and down. Then I searched for that. Then I wound up watching her ECW Striptease video and that got my brain going to make this thread.









So yea i'm voting for Kimona

Turns out Kimona was Jericho's "ECW girlfriend". Is there any more proof that Jericho's the G.O.A.T? What a life.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Not really in to asian women(porn), but I stumbled onto that Kimona/Leia Meow Gif of her jumping up and down. Then I searched for that. Then I wound up watching her ECW Striptease video and that got my brain going to make this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoulda posted the gif. Woulda changed my vote!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hiroko, but Gail Kim and Asuka are welcome in my bed any time they want. They're still hot

And no mention of Mao?









































































And it's probably not right to mention Angela and not the rest of The Triad. They're going to come to where you live and hitokiri you


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

cgs480 said:


> Shoulda posted the gif. Woulda changed my vote!


Might of got banned. It's not even on youtube.

This is basically the jist






























I heard she quit ECW because old Paul E said he wasn't going to video tape it. He obviously did and put it all over the ECW DVD's.:heyman6(what a dick)


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

...all of the above...

that new MMA model girl they just signed is really pretty too.


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will vote for Leia Meow til the day I die. That WCW outfit was more than 15 year old me could handle.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Hiroko, but Gail Kim and Asuka are welcome in my bed any time they want. They're still hot
> 
> And no mention of Mao?
> 
> ...



And the thread is won.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I came in here planning to say Kimona/Leia Meow but damn they're all fine choices.

I guess it would come down to Kimona/Leia Meow and Angela Fong for me but Kimona/Leia Meow always showed it off best, so she would probably be my definitive answer.

Someone not on the list but should be...Nitro Girl Chae.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Might of got banned. It's not even on youtube.
> 
> This is basically the jist
> 
> ...


I don't blame him. :bow


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Hiroko, but Gail Kim and Asuka are welcome in my bed any time they want. They're still hot
> 
> And no mention of Mao?
> 
> ...


/Thread.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> Hiroko, but Gail Kim and Asuka are welcome in my bed any time they want. They're still hot
> 
> And no mention of Mao?
> 
> ...


Yea I just put up all the women I know and were once in the main(WCW,ECW,WWE,TnA) promotions. I'm sure there's a lot of fine asian women over seas.
Though i'm still voting for Kimona















wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> I came in here planning to say Kimona/Leia Meow but damn they're all fine choices.
> 
> I guess it would come down to Kimona/Leia Meow and Angela Fong for me but Kimona/Leia Meow always showed it off best, so she would probably be my definitive answer.
> 
> Someone not on the list but should be...Nitro Girl Chae.


Was going to put her on, but she just missed the cut.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Asuka in on your list OP? 

Really?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Julia Ho


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Catrina/Maxine is Spanish, Cuban, Italian, Hawaiian, Irish, English, and* Chinese* ancestry according to wiki so I'll go with her.





































Out of the ones listed I'd prob go with Asuka


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Asuka in on your list OP?
> 
> Really?


SIR.

1. A lot of people think Asuka is hot(subjective)

2. I had to fill out a list of notable asian women. Which there aren't that many.

3. I voted for Kimona


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The three Black Lotus Tribe members all looked smoking hot. Asuka is always dreamy. Gail Kim is hot, but I wish she didn't have implants.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Talk about a racist thread. Could you imagine Hottest Caucasian Women Wrestler.


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

Why is it so hard to find pics of that bullet club Mao chick? She's honestly one of the hottest chicks I've ever seen! And I live in the land of hot asian chicks!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Makehimdrinkit said:


> Why is it so hard to find pics of that bullet club Mao chick? She's honestly one of the hottest chicks I've ever seen! And I live in the land of hot asian chicks!


https://www.instagram.com/yellowbarbie_m


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Talk about a racist thread. Could you imagine Hottest Caucasian Women Wrestler.



How the F is this a racist thread? Everyone in here are talking about beautiful asian women. I'm just giving asian women in wrestling some recognition so it's fair because there's like 80% Caucasian women in wrestling especially in the US. The hottest women in wrestling thread is where the asian women would get buried because of how few. 

Plus we all know the Hottest Caucasian Women Wrestler thread would be a no contest for Becky:grin2:


----------

